# A dry bum



## GregW (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I am now a happy yakker. I went out at Long Reef this moring with my new drypants for the first time and I must say I am very happy with them. I normally end up getting water sloshed over the side of the kayak into my seat and end up with a very wet bum (amongst other things). This is not pleasant at the best of times but when it is wet and cold, fishing trips get cut short. Needless to say this morning when the obligatory wave sloshed onto my seat I was much more comfortable. Given that I had my sharkskins under the dry pants I was also nice and warm.

I got myself a pair of Stohlquist Mooners 2 Dry pants. The seals around the ankles did not let a drop of water in when lauching and the waist seal is high enough to prevent water getting in when sitting down. Now only if i can figure out how to keep my feet dry.


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Hiya mate, the pants sound like there the goods, im getting some dry pants soon myself  
Im just doing some research on different pairs at the moment.
I just did a quick search, and didnt seem to come up with them locally.
Where abouts did you order them from, and what did they roughly cost to land here.

Thanks!


----------



## GregW (Jan 26, 2009)

Phil

I did a lot of searching and there are some stunning pants on the market. Most of them are for more extreme environments than Aus, so I ended up going for these as they are lighter (cooler). I got mine locally from an online shop called Wavemonkey www.wavemonkey.com.au. They cost $158 and were delivered in 3 days.

Greg


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Your not wrong about all the different types of dry pants on offer.... there is hundreds of them! :lol: 
Thanks mate, now I have another pair of pants to decide on ;-)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Go neoprene, accept you'll get wet, focus on staying warm.


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, I have some Lavacore pants on the there way to me this week in mail, just building up the layers 8)


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, on my purchase list as well, sick of wet pills, they turn into sultanas in winter!


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

I use the kokatat tempest pants with built in socks so you have a dry arse and dry feet - capsized in them the other day and only had a dribble down my waist and a little bit through the sleeves of my hobbie dry top.


----------



## GregW (Jan 26, 2009)

Liam - The pants sit pretty high on my waist. They cover may naval (belly button) comfortably and when seated do not slide down to reveal a plumbers crack either There is an internal draw string in them as well that can be tightend, but I did not need to use it as the seal was pretty good.

Mattyoga - The Kakatat Tempest was my preferred option, but I could only find them in the UK and they were 160 pounds and I felt that they were a bit dear. These pants have some excellent reviews by some of the overseas guys. There are some pictures of a guys wading into crotch deep water to demonstrate they are water tight. The scarry thing about the photo is there is about a foot of snow on the bank of the lake he is standing in.


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

I got mine from here for $150US

http://www.outdoorplay.com/Kokatat-Tempest-Kayak-Pants

(just put it in your cart then leave it for a few days - they'll offer a discount ;-)


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

The Kodakat Temptest pants are bees knees.

Totally dry, and can wear whatever you like underneath, I wear Skins.

I just go in shock when I catch a treble or a fish fin on them....a hole would make me cry!


----------

